# 500 ميجا مواد تعليمية عن السيارات liondvd



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بسم الله والحمد لله وصلى الله وسلم على رسول الله وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن اهتدى بهداه 

اليوم اقدم الى اخوانى اعضاء المنتدى موضوع عن السيارات وخصوصا سيارت البيجو 







الموضوع بيتعلق بكل شيىء عن السيارات






الموضوع عباره عن عروض تقديميه و فيديوهات و محاضرات وورد 

حجم المواد التعليمية 500 ميجا 

لقد قمت بتقسيم الموضوع الى 21 حذمه

برجاء اخوانى الدعاء لى 

و

شكرا

liondvd​
*​​


----------



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*

الحذمه الاولى

AIR CONDIONING


عرض تقديمى (power point ) يشمل كل شىء عن تكيف السياره 

من فكرة عمله الى اصغر جزء فى التكييف

العرض باللغه العربيه






حمل من هنا​​​*


----------



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*

الحذمه الثانيه

Built-in System Interface

الحذمه تحتوى على عرض تقديمى و محاضره على الوورد






حمل من هنا​​​*


----------



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*

الحذمه الثالثه

Basis of Electricity and Electronics

الحذمه تحتوى على عرض تقديمى عن اساسيات الكهرباء فى السياره






حمل من هنا​​​*


----------



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*

الحذمه الرابعه

Automatic windscreen wiper

الحذمه تحتوى على عرض تقديمى ومحاضره وفيديو






حمل من هنا​​​*


----------



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*

الحذمه الخامسه

cruise control

الحذمه تحتوى على عرض تقديمى ومحاضره وفيديو






حمل من هنا​​​*


----------



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*

الحذمه السادسه

ELECTRONIC SUSPENSION CONTROL

الحذمه تحتوى على عرض تقديمى ومحاضره و 8 فيديو






حمل من هنا​​​*


----------



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*

الحذمه السابعه

GEP POWER STEERING

الحذمه تحتوى على عرض تقديمى ومحاضره و فيديو






حمل من هنا​​​*


----------



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*

الحذمه الثامنه

Instrument Panel

الحذمه تحتوى على عرض تقديمى ومحاضره






حمل من هنا​​​*


----------



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*

الحذمه التاسعه

PROG. SEAT& MIRRORS

الحذمه تحتوى على عرض تقديمى ومحاضره






حمل من هنا​​​*


----------



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*

الحذمه العاشره

Variable flow pump

الحذمه تحتوى على عرض تقديمى ومحاضره






حمل من هنا​​​*


----------



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*

الحذمه الحادية عشر

VARIABLE power steering1

الحذمه تحتوى على عرض تقديمى ومحاضره






حمل من هنا​​​*


----------



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*

الحذمه الثانية عشر

Fuel system

الحذمه تحتوى على عرض تقديمى ومحاضره






حمل من هنا​​​*


----------



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*

الحذمه الثالثة عشر

SENSORS

الحذمه تحتوى على عرض تقديمى ومحاضره






حمل من هنا​​​*


----------



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*

الحذمه الرابعة عشر

MAGNETI MARELLI 4-MP

الحذمه تحتوى على عرض تقديمى ومحاضره






حمل من هنا​​​*


----------



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*

الحذمه الخامسة عشر

MAGNETI MARELLI 1AP

الحذمه تحتوى على عرض تقديمى ومحاضره






حمل من هنا​​​*


----------



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*

الحذمه السادسة عشر

gas analysis & oxygen sensor1

الحذمه تحتوى على عرض تقديمى ومحاضره






حمل من هنا​​​*


----------



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*

الحذمه السابعة عشر

BOSCH MP7.2

الحذمه تحتوى على 2 عرض تقديمى و 2 محاضره






حمل من هنا​​​*


----------



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*

الحذمه الثامنة عشر

SAGEM2000

الحذمه تحتوى على 2 عرض تقديمى و 2 محاضره






حمل من هنا​​​*


----------



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*

الحذمه التاسعة عشر

Brakes

الحذمه تحتوى على عرض تقديمى






حمل من هنا​​​*


----------



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*

الحذمه العشرون

SUSPENSION

الحذمه تحتوى على عرض تقديمى







حمل من هنا​​​*


----------



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*

الحذمه الاخيره

Steering

الحذمه تحتوى على عرض تقديمى






حمل من هنا​​​*


----------



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*

وبذلك اكون قد انتهيت من الموضوع 

كل ما اريده من الاعضاء هو الدعاء 

ملحوظة 

لقد قمت بنشر هذا الموضوع فى معظم المنتديات الهندسية وذلك حتى تعم الفائده 
و 
وفقنا الله الى خير ما يحب ونرضى 
و
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​*​​


----------



## حسن هادي (19 نوفمبر 2006)

وفقنا الله الى خير ما يحب ونرضى


----------



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

حسن هادي قال:


> وفقنا الله الى خير ما يحب ونرضى



عزيزى انا الى باشكرك من كل قلبى على المرور والدعاء


----------



## maxjan (19 نوفمبر 2006)

أنت رجل والرجال قليل


----------



## ابو حسين (19 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله خيراً ، ولك الاجر أن شالله في نشر العلم . 

مجهود مشكور عليه . 

بالتوفيق لك ،،،،


----------



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

maxjan قال:


> أنت رجل والرجال قليل



يا باشا انت الى سيد الرجاله

الف شكر على المرور


----------



## liondvd (19 نوفمبر 2006)

ابو حسين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً ، ولك الاجر أن شالله في نشر العلم .
> 
> ...



ياباشا انا الى باشكر على الدعاء والرور

الف شكر


----------



## ahmed morshidy (19 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

جزاك الله خيرا ,أخى
وغفر الله لك ولوالديك والمسلمين جميعا
:12: :13: :15:​


----------



## حسين الشاوري (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا كثيرا*

*شكرا وفعلا مجهود يستحق الثناء وقد استفدنا كثيرا ,,,,,,,, مزيد من الابداع والتألق ..ز*


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووور كتير اخى والله يبارك فيك ... مجهود رائع من مهندس بجد الجد . وان شاء الله بعد اتمام التحميل هيكون لى رد اخر ..الف شكر .


----------



## liondvd (20 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmed morshidy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا ,أخى
> وغفر الله لك ولوالديك والمسلمين جميعا
> :12: :13: :15:​



ياباشا انا الى باشكرك على الدعاء و المرور


----------



## liondvd (20 نوفمبر 2006)

حسين الشاوري قال:


> *شكرا وفعلا مجهود يستحق الثناء وقد استفدنا كثيرا ,,,,,,,, مزيد من الابداع والتألق ..ز*




ياباشا انا تحت امر الناس

و الجاى افضل ان شاء الله

الف شكر على المرور


----------



## liondvd (20 نوفمبر 2006)

Eng-Maher قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووور كتير اخى والله يبارك فيك ... مجهود رائع من مهندس بجد الجد . وان شاء الله بعد اتمام التحميل هيكون لى رد اخر ..الف شكر .



ياباشا انا مش قد الرد الجميل ده :12: 

الف شكر يا هندسه


----------



## islam2a (20 نوفمبر 2006)

عمل و مجهود رائع فعلا
تستحق عليه كل الشكر


----------



## abdallahn (20 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم :
الموقع خربان نزل على موقع اخر


----------



## liondvd (20 نوفمبر 2006)

islam2a قال:


> عمل و مجهود رائع فعلا
> تستحق عليه كل الشكر



الله يخليك يا عزيزى

ده اقل واجب


----------



## liondvd (20 نوفمبر 2006)

abdallahn قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> الموقع خربان نزل على موقع اخر




عزيزى

اولا 
انا لسه رافع الحجات ديه ملهاش اسبوع و انا اتكدت من الروابط وكله شغالة كويس والحمد لله
ثانيا 

اعذرنى انا حاسس ان اسلوبك فى الكلام اسلوب امر مش طلب


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (20 نوفمبر 2006)

جزالك الله خيرا يا أخي


----------



## liondvd (21 نوفمبر 2006)

م/محمد لطفي قال:


> جزالك الله خيرا يا أخي



الف شكر على الدعاء


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (21 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله خيراً ، ولك الاجر أن شاءلله في نشر العلم


----------



## العرندس (21 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

موضوع رائع وجميل .. منسق ومرتب .. وموقع التحميل ليس برابد شير 

لك جزيل الشكر .. وفقك الله .. وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 

موضوع يستحق .. التثبيت .. لأيام .. حتى تعم الفائدة .. فلك ذلك 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## م/هيثم الباز (21 نوفمبر 2006)

عمل و مجهود رائع فعلا
تستحق عليه كل الشكر

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## liondvd (22 نوفمبر 2006)

moamenachour قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً ، ولك الاجر أن شاءلله في نشر العلم



الف شكر على الدعاء


----------



## بشير الهيتي (22 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## liondvd (22 نوفمبر 2006)

العرندس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> موضوع رائع وجميل .. منسق ومرتب .. وموقع التحميل ليس برابد شير
> 
> ...



عزيزى انا باشكرك على المرور و الرد و التثبيت


----------



## liondvd (22 نوفمبر 2006)

م/هيثم الباز قال:


> عمل و مجهود رائع فعلا
> تستحق عليه كل الشكر
> 
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير



الف شكر على الدعاء


----------



## liondvd (22 نوفمبر 2006)

بشير الهيتي قال:


> شكرا على المعلومة



ياباشا انا الى باشكرك على المرور


----------



## عمر محمد3 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافيه اخى ويرزقك


----------



## liondvd (23 نوفمبر 2006)

عمر محمد3 قال:


> الله يعطيك العافيه اخى ويرزقك



الف شكر على الدعاء اخى العزيز


----------



## ahmed 3x (24 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## عيساوي (25 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرخيم
و الله مجهود ايها ال liondvd
وفقك الله
عيساوي


----------



## AHMAD_EMAD (25 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعل هذا الجهد في ميزان حسانتك ووفقك لما فيه خيرك في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## المحرك الثائر (25 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى و بارك الله فيه وزادك علما


----------



## motaz_95 (25 نوفمبر 2006)

مجهود اكثر من رائع 

جزيت خيرا​


----------



## liondvd (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmed 3x قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل الرائع



الف شكر على المرور و الدعاء


----------



## liondvd (25 نوفمبر 2006)

عيساوي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرخيم
> و الله مجهود ايها ال liondvd
> وفقك الله
> عيساوي



الف شكر على الدعاء و المرور اخى العزيز عيساوى


----------



## liondvd (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmad_emad قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعل هذا الجهد في ميزان حسانتك ووفقك لما فيه خيرك في الدنيا والاخرة



الف الف الف الف شكر على الدعاء يا عزيزى


----------



## liondvd (25 نوفمبر 2006)

المحرك الثائر قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخى و بارك الله فيه وزادك علما



الف الف الف شكر على المرور و الدعاء وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## liondvd (25 نوفمبر 2006)

motaz_95 قال:


> مجهود اكثر من رائع
> 
> جزيت خيرا​



الف شكر يا غالى على المرور والدعاء

الواحد فعلا محتاج لدعاء الناس 

و ده الى بيخلى الواحد يعمل موضيع بصراحة


----------



## ابو شهاب76 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور على هذا الجهد 
وان شاء الله بالتوفيق


----------



## liondvd (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ابو شهاب76 قال:


> مشكور على هذا الجهد
> وان شاء الله بالتوفيق



انا الى باشكرك على المرور والدعاء


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (28 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووورر وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## liondvd (29 نوفمبر 2006)

مصطفى عبد الجبار قال:


> مشكووورر وجزاك الله الف خير



الف شكر على المرور و الدعاء


----------



## Miro10_9 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (30 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (1 ديسمبر 2006)

كلما اشاهد خدمه من الخدمات التي قدمتها لنا بسخاء ادعو لك بالتوفيق


----------



## liondvd (1 ديسمبر 2006)

Miro10_9 قال:


> thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



not ata all


----------



## liondvd (1 ديسمبر 2006)

gold_fire_engineer قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



الف شكر اخى على الدعاء


----------



## liondvd (1 ديسمبر 2006)

مصطفى عبد الجبار قال:


> كلما اشاهد خدمه من الخدمات التي قدمتها لنا بسخاء ادعو لك بالتوفيق



عزيزى ردك اسعدنى جدا

الف شكر على الدعاء


----------



## ولد الكندي (2 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووور أخوي على الموضوع ...

و جزاك الله كل خير ...


تحياتي ...


----------



## eng_hazem123 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر[


----------



## زيد المنصوري (4 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخواني المهندسين الاعزاء احتاج مساعدتكم ولكم الاجر والثواب
احتاج الى شرح مفصل عن سيارة هوندا اكورد(honda - accord )
موديل 1990
وخصوصا الكهربائيات ولكم جزيل الشكر 
اخوكم المهندس زيد عبد الامير حسين


----------



## AlmathlooM (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*جزاك الله الف خير أخي*


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (5 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع ممتاز


----------



## عبيد الضلع (5 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

شكراً أخي الفاضل 
ولكن كل الروابط عند الضغط عليها تظهر هذه الصفحة :
http://rapidshare.com/files/4006519/Connecting_Rods.rar.html
و سأحاول تتبع الخطوات

و في حالة عدم تنزيل الملفات
إذا سمحت يأخي لو ممكن ترسلها على بريدي الإلكتروني ؟
إذا وافقت إن شاء الله سوف أرسل لك بريدي الخاص على الجي ميل 
بإنتظار درك 
ولك أطيب تحية و جزيل الشكر


----------



## zeekoo (7 ديسمبر 2006)

مجهود مشكور عليه


----------



## faster (7 ديسمبر 2006)

لك الشكر يا مبدع واتمني ان يكون هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك وواصل في التميز


----------



## shehata (8 ديسمبر 2006)

الحزمة الثالثة لا تعمل والف شكر


----------



## shehata (8 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً أخي الفاضل 
ولكن كل الروابط عند الضغط عليها تظهر هذه الصفحة :
http://rapidshare.com/files/4006519/..._Rods.rar.html
و سأحاول تتبع الخطوات

و في حالة عدم تنزيل الملفات
إذا سمحت يأخي لو ممكن ترسلها على بريدي الإلكتروني ؟
إذا وافقت إن شاء الله سوف أرسل لك بريدي الخاص
بإنتظار درك 
ولك أطيب تحية و جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسن محمد حسن دملخي (8 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلااا تقديم متميز ورائع..وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## karimo_bou (17 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووووووور اخي جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## almohandis1985 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير ونفعكم ونفع بكم المسلمين في كل مكان 
أكرمك الله يا أخي
وجزاكم الله خيراً على المجهود العظيم ....


----------



## abdallahn (20 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم لو سمحت هذا الوقع مش نافع غيره


----------



## liondvd (21 ديسمبر 2006)

abdallahn قال:


> السلام عليكم لو سمحت هذا الوقع مش نافع غيره




والله يا عزيزى انا مش عارف اعمل ايه مع الاعضاء

انت عارف انا رفعت جيجا من الفيديوهات بتخص المحركات الحرارية على ***** جوجول بطريقة بسيطة اسمها p2m احسن وافضل من الراوابط المباشرة لكن ظنى خاب ومحدش عبر الموضوع حتى محدش انتقد الطريقة ديه ولا مدحها لان الناس مرت عليها و مفهمتهاش


----------



## adel_adel2006 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكركم على هذا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## adel_adel2006 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Eng_Hisham (23 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور أخي العزيز على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## Eng.AhmedSabir (24 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي لم استطع تحميل الحزمه الاولي فهل من الممكن اعاده رفعها علي موقع اخر الامر الثاني الذي اود الاستفسار عنه هل لابد ان اسطب برنامج office لكي اتمكن من مشاهدة هذة الملفات


----------



## محمد الحبيب (24 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خير عن الموقع


----------



## adel_adel2006 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكركم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## the lord (25 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## soleimangn (25 ديسمبر 2006)

a7'i Lion
2asef bas ma3andeesh 3arabi 3ala ellaptop..

ana mohandes mechanical mn masr w ya ret lw net2abel w a7'od el7agat elra2e3a di 3ala CDs w teb2a forsa bardo lw te7eb ta7'od mni ay 7agat la2enni 3andi aktar mn 40 GB material bas mesh masmoo7 a3mel upload 3ashan network elsherka..

ana mobily 3ala elvodafone...tab3an 010 w ba3den 2593264

w 3ala fekra ay 7aga ta7'odha mn 3andi momken te3melaha upload fi ay 7etta 3ashan elkol yestafeed..


1000000000000 shokr ya bashmohandes


----------



## f.alamoudi (26 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير أخي


----------



## beeko (27 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كمال الدين (31 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً و جزاك الله خيراً:12:


----------



## عداس (2 يناير 2007)

تسلم على هذا الموضوع


----------



## عداس (2 يناير 2007)

تسلم يا الغالى


----------



## syamand (7 يناير 2007)

تشكر يا طيب........


----------



## محمدبطل (8 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## spe100 (8 يناير 2007)

عزيزي جزاك الله الاجر والمثوبه 
الحقيقه اني لم استطع تاحميل المقاطع 
بسبب حجب صفحه التجميل لو استطعت مساعدتي اكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## mohamed ouda (9 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزء


----------



## adel_adel2006 (10 يناير 2007)

اشكرك كثيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hamid zeroual (11 يناير 2007)

اشكرك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد الحبيب (16 يناير 2007)

الله يعين يا شباب


----------



## خبير.ص (18 يناير 2007)

merci beaucoup mon ami

احسنت و ابدعت يا م .lionDVD اثابك الله خير ثواب وحور عين في الجنة إنشاء الله


----------



## حسن هادي (18 يناير 2007)

thank yuo**



nouar قال:


> احسنت و ابدعت يا م .lionDVD اثابك الله خير ثواب وحور عين في الجنة إنشاء الله


مع التحية لكم اخواتي

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## gmotor (20 يناير 2007)

بوركت الله يجازيك الف خير...


----------



## الطموني (21 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
والى الامام
و وفقك الله


----------



## نزار44 (22 يناير 2007)

الله يجزيك الف خير عنا


----------



## مصطفى ابوالمعاطى (22 يناير 2007)

ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر[


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (22 يناير 2007)

ربنا يبارك لك و فيك يا باشمهدس و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## msobhy98 (24 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود القيم ونرجو الإستمرار والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## msobhy98 (25 يناير 2007)

ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر[


----------



## يحيى هاشم (26 يناير 2007)

السادة المحترمون 
الرجاء الارشاد عن كيفية تحميل هذا المحتوى 
حيث أنني حاولت بكل الوسائل المشروحة و لم استطع تحميل اي ملف من هذه المشاركة 
و شكراً


----------



## مهندس ايمن نافع (26 يناير 2007)

*كيف*

نرجو توضيح كيفية التحميل


----------



## senuors (31 يناير 2007)

_مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك _
_لكنى ما استطيع التحميل . باضغط يدخلنى على موقع التحميل ما بعرف اعمل ايه بعدين _
_ارجو ذكر طريقة التحميل من هذا الموقع_
_وجزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## adel_adel2006 (31 يناير 2007)

اشكرك كثيرا وارجو المزيد


----------



## كونكورد (4 فبراير 2007)

جزال الله خيرآ اخى الكريم
ومتعك بالصحه والعافيه


----------



## حسام_اوزو (6 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على المجهود الراقى اخى الكريم و لكن لى ملاحظة صغيرة بس 
ان موقع depositfileموقع بطىء جدا فى التحميل و لكن اشكرك مرة اخرى


----------



## m.abd (8 فبراير 2007)

*مشكور*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## بوجمانه (9 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## riad_z3 (9 فبراير 2007)

مشكورين على الجهود الطيبه


----------



## autodrive (10 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يكرمك ويفوقك وجزاك الله خيرا وياريت لو عندك حاجات تانى ماتبخلش علينا 
انا اخوك محمد طالب فى قسم هندسه السيارات ولاجرارات


----------



## سلام جاسم (11 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز على جهودك لنشر المعرفة وانشاءالله يكتب في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sherif ahmed (13 فبراير 2007)

جزك اللة عنا كل خير


----------



## Qal&ia (14 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## focas (19 فبراير 2007)

موضوع فوق الرائع شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## محمدبطل (23 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## liondvd (26 فبراير 2007)

انا باشكر كل البشمهندسين الى ردو وشرفو موضوعى المتواضع بردهم


----------



## hani_hunney (27 فبراير 2007)

*بارك الله فيك*

مشكور على المجهود الضخم الذي تبذله.. ونسأل الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد الحبيب (28 فبراير 2007)

شكراً لك وانشاء الله مزيد من المشاركات


----------



## الجدى (20 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات الجميلة 
و نرجو المزيد و فقكم الله


----------



## AlmathlooM (20 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خير على هذه المعلومات اخي ممكن طلب لو سمحت اريد برنامج لفحص السيارات و بالذات ل جنرال موتور اريد للكمبيوتر المحمول لو سمحت و شكرا


----------



## benadem (2 أبريل 2007)

ياأخي الله يجازيك ووفقك الله .


----------



## سامرغازى (6 أبريل 2007)

معرفة كيفية التحميل


----------



## سامرغازى (6 أبريل 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سامرغازى (6 أبريل 2007)

بي3يسلالابيلرب


----------



## سامرغازى (6 أبريل 2007)

غغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ


----------



## [email protected] (21 أبريل 2007)

الله يعطييك العافيه علي الجهووود الرائع بس بعض الينكات ما تعمل الموووضووع جدا يهمني ومششششكووووووووووور


----------



## adel_adel2006 (21 أبريل 2007)

عايز فديوهات وكليبات عن السيارة 
الله يبارك فى كل مجهوداتك


----------



## adel_adel2006 (21 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك وارجو المزيد ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## NSGNSG (6 يونيو 2007)

مجهود جدا جميل 
ولكن هناك لينكات تم حذف الملفات منها 
فهل لها بديل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ريمون عدلي (7 يونيو 2007)

شكرااخي المهنس علي هذا المجهود الجبار الذي لا مثيل له


----------



## islam88 (19 يوليو 2007)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## bahaa1512 (20 يوليو 2007)

شكرااخي المهنس علي هذا المجهود


----------



## bahaa1512 (20 يوليو 2007)

شكرااخي المهندس


----------



## bader_m (20 يوليو 2007)

للاسف الموقع محجوب عندنا في السعوديه 

لا اعلم ماذا :80: ؟ 

:81: للذالك لا اعلم كيف احصل عليها ؟ 

اتمنى منك تحميلها على موقع اخر حتى استفيد منها ؟ 

تحياتي اليك 
​


----------



## adel_adel2006 (20 يوليو 2007)

اشكرك على هذه المجموعة القيمة اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## adel_adel2006 (8 أغسطس 2007)

اشكرك على هذه المجموعة وارجوا المزيد ااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (8 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (14 أغسطس 2007)

متميز دائما كما عودتنا ونتمنى منك المزيد عن تشخيص السيارات الالمانية لاني ارغب بالتخصص بها...
كل الشكر والتقدير والحب والاحترام
وفقك الله والى الامام يا بطل


----------



## محمدبطل (21 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## fathydraz (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مواد تعليمية جيدة جدا.بارك الله فيك


----------



## Vulture (22 نوفمبر 2007)

مع خالص الشكر .


----------



## محمد كويس (22 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ياخى وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## [email protected] (11 ديسمبر 2007)

لو سمحت تاكد من الروابط اغلبها مايشتغل وشكرا لك


----------



## صناعي75 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## قلب الأحبة (12 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وأرجو منك متابعة الروابط بين الحين والآخر .
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## casper_13_96 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا 
و لكن لايوجد شىء محمل 
و يجب تغير مواقع الشير


----------



## [email protected] (2 يناير 2008)

الله يجزاك خير تاكد من الروابط وتجديدها


----------



## hisham_as2008 (2 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك ...


----------



## سامح حسون (4 يناير 2008)

*الله يفتح عليك كمان وكمان*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله يا اخliondvd احنا استفدنا بالروابط اللى عرفنا ننزله ومتشكرين خالص:7:
بس لو الفايده تكمل وتحاول تنزلنا لباقى اللى مش راضى ينزل على موقع تانى:85:
يبقى تمام
واسال الله لك السعادة فى الدارين


----------



## ابراهيم عزت (4 يناير 2008)

thx for it ............


----------

